# .243 fur friendly bullet?



## mburgess

Wondering if anyone knows of a fur friendly .243 bullet. I don't reload and don't really want to. I'm probably going to get a .223 in the near future, but until then my 80 grain put a good sized hole in the last coyote. I fiddled with a hornady that I think was 58 grains but was coated in moly and I shot about 10 rounds with it and it took me about 1 1/2 hours to clean it out of my gun. I think Nosler makes a smaller grain bullet for .243, wondering if anyone has tried them on here?


----------



## coyote sniper

i reload and shot a yote with a 58grn vmax going about 3800 last weekend and had a hole about the size of a quarter going in and no exit hit right behind the front leg shrap took the arterys off the top of the heart.

not sure how fast hornady superformance ammo is going


----------



## coyote sniper

should have mentioned yote was broadside and about 175 yrds away


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I also reload, but have tried the Hornady 58 gr Moly, didn't have any problems, just didn't like the knock down. I use Sierra 85 gr Varminters.


----------



## xdeano

I use to use the 85g varminters, 85g HP's and 87g hornady match. They all worked well.

I've also shot them with 100g spitzers and there was minimal pelt damage also.

xdeano


----------



## coyote sniper

how fast are your 85's and 87's going? I use 75 hp's in my 25-06 when I don't care about pelt damage they are going about 3500 and they leave a very healthy hole!! (softball size) No runners that way though!!


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Don't have a cronograph, but the reload book says around 3000. I had some 58 gr reloads that were runnig around 3800


----------



## Sask hunter

If you used a soft point bullet meant for deer the holes wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## airforcehobit

Federal 55gr BT I used v-max in the past but they have a super thin jacket it is all or none with the v-max big hole or no exit. Look at a cross setion of each round the nosler varmint has a thick jacket and super thick base they exit more often but the holes are alot less and often times i dug the base out of the far side sholder just under the hide. I have a post from last year about my 243 that has some good info take a look.


----------



## xdeano

i was pushing my 85's and 87's at around 3000-3100fps, i'd have to dig out the book to give you the answer.

Sask is right the spitzers just mushroom and don't do very much damage on exit. The 87g match acted more like a pencil and was better on hides.

I use to shoot both deer and coyotes with the same bullet.

xdeano


----------



## Sask hunter

I have seen coyotes shot with lots of calibres in my short life. It doesn't matter if it's a 7mm-08, 7mm, 30-06 or 300 if you are using a soft point bullet fur damage isn't usually too bad. Now you put a ballistic tip out of those calibres or a nosler accubond out of a 300 and you get a basket ball sized hole. I know if a coyote is hit with a soft point there is alot less damge than a spine shot from my 22-250 with the 52 gr sierra match kings.


----------



## coyote sniper

Yeah you hit the spine and there will be some sewing involved!!!  my buddy did it with a 243 100grn sp and left about a 12-14 inch hole.


----------



## Sask hunter

coyote sniper said:


> Yeah you hit the spine and there will be some sewing involved!!!  my buddy did it with a 243 100grn sp and left about a 12-14 inch hole.


I learnt how to sew by sewing coyote pelts haha. The 22-250 is bad if you hit the spine too, at least a 9" hole. Not as bad as a nosler accubond out of a 300. That hole was basket ball sized if it was an inch.


----------



## xdeano

seen some pictures of a 208g Amax out of a 300WSM. It was grusome.

Just about any bullet will give you a hole if the shot is less than perfect. Thin skinned critters rip pretty easy. So no matter the bullet you'll end up with some damage.

xdeano


----------



## polarisman1

I reload too try a 80 grain barnes ttsx on that 243 . Holes not bigger than toonie. shoot most of mine at 175 yards bait pile.


----------



## dakotashooter2

Did FMJ quit killing yotes cause that was the standard 30 years ago for "fur" hunting.


----------



## barebackjack

dakotashooter2 said:


> Did FMJ quit killing yotes cause that was the standard 30 years ago for "fur" hunting.


30 years ago everybody still smoked too.

Wayyyyyy better choices out there in this day and age for fur bullets.


----------



## People

barebackjack said:


> dakotashooter2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did FMJ quit killing yotes cause that was the standard 30 years ago for "fur" hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 30 years ago everybody still smoked too.
> 
> Wayyyyyy better choices out there in this day and age for fur bullets.
Click to expand...

There sure are. Far better calibers also. The 7mmSTW with a 140gr BT bullet stops them right where they stand. Same thing goes with the 338LM with 300gr SMK bullets. Both of the bullets cause very little damage to the fur. I would think far less than a percent of fur is damaged with either of these bullets.

The air around Chuck Norris is always a balmy 78 degrees.


----------

